

Active on Twitter? Check out my app, iWagerr: Track and share casual bets - iwagerr
http://www.iwagerr.com/?

======
iwagerr
Hey guys, I was wondering (hoping?) if my app might be interesting to some
people here.

WHAT iWagerr makes tracking and sharing casual bets with friends easy. Use
iWagerr to challenge your friends on Twitter and keep track of your win-loss
record.

WHY My friends and I found it pretty frustrating that there was no easy way to
track or share those casual bets we have with one another (e.g. "I bet you
that I can down 10 tacos in 20 minutes or I'll pay for dinner next time!" or
"If Chelsea beat Manchester United, I'll eat my socks."). iWagerr makes this
whole process a lot more fun and simple.

Please do try it out, and let me know your thoughts! Thanks.

